# Any thoughts on the Taurus 445UL



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello all, I'm looking at a Taurus 445UL for sale at a LGS. The 445UL is the 44 S&W Spl Ultra Lite, looks like a nice revolver, but I have no experience with Taurus revolvers, this would be my first Taurus revolver, I had one auto a PT58HC 380 acp, no complaints with it other that it was way too big for a 380. All of my other revolvers are Smith's and Rugers, how does Taurus compare? I like the 44 snubbie, it looks like it would be a nice addition to my other 44 Spl's a S&W 696-0 and a 1st generation Charter Bulldog.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Stick with your Smith's and Rugers........


----------

